# Can still get pro hormones....



## BiG DoG (Mar 28, 2005)

Is there anywhere in the world you can still get Pro-Hormones?
Legally?
Mexico?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 28, 2005)

You can get real gear in Mexico.


----------



## BiG DoG (Mar 28, 2005)

Yep I know.
What I dont know is if you can get pro hormones anywhere Legally.
Anybody know?


----------



## redspy (Mar 28, 2005)

They aren't legal in the US and have the same status as traditional steroids.  I think they're still legal in the UK, but obviously importation here is a felony.

M1T is still available on eBay if you want to take the risk.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 28, 2005)

*lol*



			
				redspy said:
			
		

> M1T is still available on eBay if you want to take the risk.




lol, it still makes me laugh everytime i hear about it...


----------



## redspy (Mar 29, 2005)

I can't believe they don't pull the auction down.  Brodus mentioned this on another board recently.


----------



## rrgg (Mar 29, 2005)

Technically, a few PH/PS are still legal in the US and could be purchased from someone who stocked up.  Otherwise, you're out of luck.


----------



## brodus (Mar 29, 2005)

The same guy has completed ten M1T auctions, with bottles going for over $100 in some cases!

There are quite a few things still available, even at big places like bb.com.  Pharmagenx's best product was not banned.  We all know what Ergomax LMG was...and the new version is supposed to be even better.  Then you have the two things that were on the market but never banned...both have a "4" in the name.  Then you have the new designer stuff...including Superdrol, which is amazing.


----------



## brodus (Mar 29, 2005)

FWIW, this is my interpretation of Rick Collins recent post.

If you trade with someone within a state (not across state lines) and the substance is not on your STATE law books (and most all of the PH/PS are not), you have not committed a crime that would require federal intervention, and you have not broken any state law...

And it's different than pot and the "legal medicine" drug arguments, b/c all of those drugs are scheduled in every state.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Mar 29, 2005)

brodus said:
			
		

> FWIW, this is my interpretation of Rick Collins recent post.
> 
> If you trade with someone within a state (not across state lines) and the substance is not on your STATE law books (and most all of the PH/PS are not), you have not committed a crime that would require federal intervention, and you have not broken any state law...
> 
> And it's different than pot and the "legal medicine" drug arguments, b/c all of those drugs are scheduled in every state.




so youre saying posession of M1T would only be illegal if i decided to carry it across state lines?


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 29, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> so youre saying posession of M1T would only be illegal if i decided to carry it across state lines?


It is still illegal to possess it according to federal law, but the feds aren't going to enforce it unless you are trafficking it. Your local sheriff can't bust you for something that is not against the law in your state. Some states have laws against stuff like 4-ad, though. Sending it in the mail within your own state could warrant federal attention, as well.


----------



## brodus (Mar 29, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> It is still illegal to possess it according to federal law, but the feds aren't going to enforce it unless you are trafficking it. Your local sheriff can't bust you for something that is not against the law in your state. Some states have laws against stuff like 4-ad, though. *Sending it in the mail within your own state could warrant federal attention, as well.*


*

Correct, as the U.S. Postal Service is Federal.*


----------



## jphess2 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Anyone tried getting any since the ban?*

I have noticed a couple of Canadian sites ( I will leave unnamed) that exist selling M1T but strangely ship from the US thus avoiding customs at least. They claim it's the real thing (Andro Tech). Has anyone else tried ordering and been successful from sites like this?


----------



## brodus (Apr 3, 2005)

can you PM me the links?  I'm curious how they're working this.


----------



## jphess2 (Apr 20, 2005)

Sorry about the delay dude.  Sent you the details this evening.


----------



## Avirex (Apr 27, 2005)

jphess2: I found that site too. I also found another one that is located in Canada.They dont mention that they ship from US and they have everything stocked .jphess I emailed you the link of the site. Check it out!!


----------



## kicka19 (Apr 27, 2005)

wow, i also just found that canada site, i emaild them to see if they ship to the US, if not i only live a few hours away from the border, they sell more than PHs i they also have a good amount of HGH also, i though PHs were illeagle in canada as well as the US, o well i guess anyone will take a risk to make a few bucks


----------



## Avirex (Apr 29, 2005)

Yo Kicka19!! Yeah pro-hormones are illegal in Canada..If you found the site I think you found..I was surpised when they told me that they have Oxavar in stock (already in Canada!!). They have a good selection of stuff. I hope they are legit I havent ordered anything yet from them . I'd still be careful I think importing PH's to the US is a felony and is serious same as importing AAS!!


----------



## kicka19 (Apr 30, 2005)

dont post links


----------



## jphess2 (May 1, 2005)

I would just make a small purchase - multi-vitamins or something similar and see how long it takes to ship.


----------



## tweeter (May 1, 2005)

I heard of a new pro hormone that was legal in the U.S. it converts to progesterin. Could you send me some links?


----------



## LAM (May 1, 2005)

rrgg said:
			
		

> Technically, a few PH/PS are still legal in the US and could be purchased from someone who stocked up.  Otherwise, you're out of luck.



incorrect.  possession of PS/PH's that are on are on the banned list is illegal


----------



## Stu (May 2, 2005)

tweeter said:
			
		

> I heard of a new pro hormone that was legal in the U.S. it converts to progesterin. Could you send me some links?


 a prohormone that converts to progesterin  is that like a cross between progesterone and progestin?


----------



## tweeter (May 2, 2005)

I might have spelled it wrong.


----------



## Avirex (May 3, 2005)

Thanks jphess2!!


----------

